# Pastilage inspiration



## raziel (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello,

For school i have to design and fabricate a pastilage centrepiece.
My plan is to make something abstract and decorate it with graffiti style airbrushing (skulls, angels, soldiers helmet, slogans, etc.).

Now i was wondering if anybody know any good website with pastilage centrepieces on it, or anything else that might give me inspiration.
Here are some pictures of my previous pastilage attempts to show what direction i am looking in.
mediaHUMP - Viewing Full-Sized Shot








mediaHUMP - Viewing Full-Sized Shot








These are both pretty happy looking centrepieces, now the next one i want it to be similar in style but a lot darker with black and white collors.

I hope somebody here can give me some inspiration. 
PS. if you have some centrepieces of your own... don't be shy and post them in a reply.

Thnx


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice work, 

As far as centerpieces go try google image search, there are hundreds of images there. I have one posted in the photo section but probably not what you are looking for.


----------

